# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка > Мастерская в Память о Елене Кислициной >  Моя работа с родителями  и воспитателями (выступления на род.собраниях, консультации, род.уголок)

## Elen2

*Девочки, вопрос о работе с родителями звучит довольно часто.Открываю и эту темку.Буду потихоньку пополнять.Консультации и доклады не только мои авторские,но и других авторов.*Короче, весь материал  с помощью которого , я разговариваю  с родителями моих воспитанников.

*игра с папами "Кто быстрее оденет дочку в школу"*

----------

irysia (19.10.2016), lapitup (25.07.2017), larisakoly (13.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, это статья для нашей газеты о работе муз. руководителя  в детском саду  в летний период.
Огромное спасибо Милочке Дивинской в написании этой статьи.

*Летние  развлечения в детском саду.*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


_ Музыкальный руководитель  Кислицина Е.В.
                                                                 Д/с  №1 «Радуга»  Одесская обл ,г.Теплодар_

----------

larisakoly (13.09.2019), vetlost (05.02.2020), Ніка (02.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*ОБНОВИЛА*

*Девочки, обещала  вам выставить свою консультацию  с родителями на начало года.
 Обычно с этого выступления в начале года на родительском собрании я начинаю свое общение с родителями группы.В старшей группе на родительском собрании бываю 2 раза в год, второй раз перед выпуском.*
* АВТОРСКАЯ  Консультация для родителей 2 МЛ.ГРУППЫ  на начало года:*

Тема:   *Музыкальное развитие ребенка.*
1.Для чего нужны музыкальные занятия?

2.«Внешний вид детей на музыкальных занятиях»

3.Поговорим об утренниках.

4. «Внешний вид детей на утренниках»

5.Роль музыкального руководителя  и воспитателя в подготовке  праздников для детей.

6. Роль воспитателя  в подготовке утренника.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

calina (04.12.2016), Dinara77 (19.09.2017), grichanka (08.09.2021), irysia (10.10.2016), kri (20.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), linker_59 (08.07.2019), Olga E (09.11.2021), sogali (10.10.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2019), Инесса Анатольевна (22.05.2018), Ніка (02.08.2017), Паганини (03.12.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Как говорится обещанного ждут  долго,дождались.

*ОБНОВИЛА*
*Это цветные консультации (не мои,собранные по инету .Моя только одна она подписана.)на стенд для родителей ,который находится возле  музыкального зала.Там есть на русском и украинском языках.*
[IMG]http://*********su/2724200m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2712936m.jpg[/IMG]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


1. мУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ КУЛЬТУРА ДЕТЕЙ
2.мУЗЫКА И ПРАЗДНИК В ДЕТСКОМ САДУ
3.мУЗТЕРАПИЯ В ДЕТСКОМ САДУ
4. мУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ ПАЛИТРА (18 КОНСУЛЬТАЦИЙ)
*

КУТОЧОК МУЗКЕРІВНИКА*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**




*ШАБЛОНЫ ДЛЯ АТТЕСТАЦИИ (РУССК.ЯЗ)*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

larisakoly (24.12.2017), n@denk@ (08.10.2016), Olga E (09.11.2021), Petavla (04.01.2020), Венерочка (20.04.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (22.05.2018), Ніка (02.08.2017), Паганини (03.12.2016)

----------


## Lempi

Пчелка ты наша! Спасибо за консультации, скачала, почитаю вечером. Убегаю на работу.

----------


## катя 98

Леночка,ооочень актуально!!!!!!Учимся у профи!!!! Спасибище!!!!

----------


## Elen2

*Консультация для родителей  малышечек на начало года.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

irysia (19.10.2016), larisakoly (13.09.2019)

----------


## Tatti

> Девочки, обещала вам выставить свою консультацию с родителями на начало года.


Спасибо,огромное за такой клад.Переведу,добавлю своё то,что начала уже писать,поколдую и вперед :Laie 2:  на собрания.

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Спасибо!!!

----------


## Музрукоff

Ой, как вовремя! Спасибо!!!!

----------


## lerpis

Очень нужная темка.СПАСИБО!

----------


## Veramar62

Здесь каждый найдет что нибудь для себя, огромное спасибо за труд!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Переведу,добавлю своё то,что начала уже писать,поколдую и вперед на собрания.


Удачи тебе, Танечка!У тебя все получится. Общаться с родителями  просто необходимо,поверь результат общения ты увидишь очень быстро.



> Здесь каждый найдет что нибудь для себя,


я очень рада, что  темка оказалась нужной.

----------


## oksana888

> я очень рада, что  темка оказалась нужной.


Очень нужна!!! У многих  пробелы с этим видом работы. Учимся!

----------


## Elen2

> Очень нужна!!! У многих  пробелы с этим видом работы. Учимся!


Попытаюсь  помочь. Лучше  бы ,если бы люди говрили о своих трудностях в общении с родителями.
Тогда бы  знал.как помочь.

----------


## Elen2

*вопрос про портфолио,  Оглавление.*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

berryX (28.10.2017), dzvinochok (28.10.2017), EVGESKA (13.01.2018), kri (20.07.2019), laratet (28.10.2017), larisakoly (13.09.2019), linker_59 (08.07.2019), lolu66 (28.10.2017), marina111 (31.10.2017), mochalova19 (28.10.2017), nyusha0365 (28.10.2017), Svetikovazp (28.10.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2019), zwetlana (17.12.2017), Алена43 (27.06.2019), буссоница (28.10.2017), ВалерияВ (26.02.2018), ВесСнушка (28.10.2017), Елена Эрнст (29.10.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (22.05.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (28.10.2017), катя 98 (28.10.2017), Лесюнька (09.09.2019), Марильяна (13.04.2018), НАТА ЛИВ (02.11.2017), Паганини (28.10.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (28.10.2017), Танічка (28.10.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (28.10.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Оценка эффективности праздничного утренника (развлечения)*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Таблица  рекомендаций  для муз.руководителей по проведению праздника.*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




И еще один вариант от Мерзляковой
ПАМЯТКА
 в помощь руководителю дошкольного учреждения и старшему воспитателю к анализу праздника или развлечения



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**


"

----------

aktania (04.11.2017), berryX (28.10.2017), EVGESKA (28.10.2017), jarinka (13.01.2018), kri (20.07.2019), laratet (28.10.2017), larisakoly (13.09.2019), lenik (13.01.2018), linker_59 (08.07.2019), lolu66 (28.10.2017), mara400 (28.10.2017), marina111 (31.10.2017), mochalova19 (28.10.2017), Note (28.10.2017), novgortom (28.10.2017), nyusha0365 (28.10.2017), Svetikovazp (28.10.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (17.12.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2019), vishulaev (28.10.2017), www наталья (09.12.2018), zwetlana (17.12.2017), Алена43 (27.06.2019), Анжела72 (28.10.2017), буссоница (28.10.2017), ВесСнушка (28.10.2017), Дзюбкина (23.05.2018), Елена Эрнст (29.10.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (22.05.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (28.10.2017), катя 98 (28.10.2017), Ладога (21.11.2017), Лариса Антонова (28.10.2017), Людмилая (28.10.2017), Марильяна (13.04.2018), Музыкант38 (28.10.2017), НАТА ЛИВ (02.11.2017), окси 777 (18.12.2017), Олюр (17.12.2017), опал1 (28.10.2017), Паганини (28.10.2017), Полечка (06.12.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (28.10.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (28.10.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Анализ современного занятия в ДОУ ПО ФГОС* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

berryX (28.10.2017), Irina V (28.10.2017), jarinka (13.01.2018), laratet (02.11.2017), larisakoly (24.12.2017), lenik (13.01.2018), linker_59 (08.07.2019), lolu66 (28.10.2017), mara400 (28.10.2017), mochalova19 (28.10.2017), novgortom (28.10.2017), nyusha0365 (28.10.2017), Svetikovazp (28.10.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (17.12.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2019), vishulaev (28.10.2017), zwetlana (17.12.2017), Алена43 (27.06.2019), Анжела72 (28.10.2017), буссоница (28.10.2017), ВесСнушка (28.10.2017), Дзюбкина (23.05.2018), Елена Эрнст (29.10.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (22.05.2018), катя 98 (28.10.2017), Ладога (21.11.2017), Лариса Антонова (28.10.2017), Оленка ххх (02.11.2017), Олюр (17.12.2017), опал1 (28.10.2017), Паганини (28.10.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (28.10.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (28.10.2017)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Elen2 (28.10.2017), linker_59 (08.07.2019), lolu66 (28.10.2017), Анжела72 (28.10.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (22.05.2018), Олюр (17.12.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.12.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

Дякую, за АНКЕТА ДЛЯ БАТЬКІВ

----------

Elen2 (28.10.2017)

----------


## катя 98

Леночка, очень нужный и полезный материал!!!!

----------

Elen2 (28.10.2017)

----------


## berryX

Леночка, огромное спасибо за ценный материал!!! :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (28.10.2017)

----------


## mochalova19

Леночка, спасибо, солнышко, за такую полезную информацию!!!

----------

Elen2 (28.10.2017)

----------


## опал1

Леночка, сколько же у тебя полезного и все в одной кучке))) А у меня раскидано и дома, и на работе, и сколько всего на севере осталось... Схвачусь, то того нет, то другого, пока найду - столько времени пройдет:-) Спасибо, дорогая, наша палочка-выручалочка!!!

----------

Elen2 (28.10.2017)

----------


## nyusha0365

Елена Владимировна, спасибо Вам огромное за такой полезный материал. К сожалению не всё для меня открывается. Буду очень Вам благодарна, если поделитесь со мной : tanyusha0303@i.ua



> *меня многие просили выставить алгоритмы,что у меня есть. Начну с танцев.Из инета и то,чем делились девочки.*
> *Музыкально ритмические-движения в таблицах, алгоритмы разучивания танцев.*
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Взаимодействие воспитателя и музрука (таблица)

Примерный план на год "Работа с родителями"
МУЗЫКАЛЬНОЕ ПРОСВЕЩЕНИЕ 
ДЛЯ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ:
**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

АЛГОРИТМ НАПИСАНИЯ ОТЧЕТА О ПРОДЕЛАННОЙ РАБОТЕ МУЗЫК. РУКОВОДИТЕЛЯ. (по итогам года)
Unhidden Content - Enjoy The View!
** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

_Леночка, большое спасибо за материал._

----------


## Nezabudka157

ДЯКУЮ!!!!! За чудовий і такий потрібний матеріал!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,нашла в своих папках.Авторы не указаны.
*Роль ведущего на музыкальных праздниках*


*Продолжительность музыкального занятия* укр.яз.

*

Рекомендации для муз руководителей по проведению праздника (таблица)*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9Eis/oVoFFw95P
*
ПОРЯДОК
організації та проведення дитячих музичних свят*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

kri (20.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), lenik (13.01.2018), linker_59 (08.07.2019), Rita03 (09.12.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2019), www наталья (09.12.2018), Инесса Анатольевна (22.05.2018), Марильяна (13.04.2018), Олюр (17.12.2017), Полечка (06.12.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Возрастные и индивидуальные особенности контингента детей, занимающихся у музыкального руководителя*
*Возрастные и индивидуальные особенности контингента детей  третьего года жизни:*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Возрастные и индивидуальные особенности контингента детей  четвертого года жизни:*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*Возрастные и индивидуальные особенности контингента детей  пятого года жизни:*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**


 
*Возрастные и индивидуальные особенности контингента детей шестого года жизни:*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*Возрастные и индивидуальные особенности контингента детей седьмого года жизни:*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alena Stenkovay (17.12.2017), BashOrgRu (18.12.2017), elen82 (17.12.2017), EVGESKA (13.01.2018), ivano (17.12.2017), jarinka (17.12.2017), kri (20.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), linker_59 (08.07.2019), moderm (18.05.2021), novgortom (17.12.2017), Olga Beliaeva (17.12.2017), SNAR (17.12.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2019), vishulaev (17.12.2017), zwetlana (17.12.2017), Алена43 (27.06.2019), ВалерияВ (26.02.2018), ВесСнушка (19.12.2017), Дания (17.12.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (22.05.2018), ИннаНичога (17.12.2017), ИяНаталия (18.12.2017), Кремень (01.06.2018), Ладога (19.12.2017), Лариса Антонова (17.12.2017), Лилия60 (13.07.2019), Лорис (17.12.2017), МУЗЫКАНТИК (06.01.2018), Олюр (17.12.2017), Пономарёва Александра (17.12.2017), СИБИРОЧКА (17.12.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (17.12.2017), татуся (17.12.2017), Шевячок (18.12.2017), эллона (18.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Целевые ориентиры музыкального развития в раннем возрасте:*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

elen82 (17.12.2017), ivano (17.12.2017), jarinka (13.01.2018), kri (20.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), linker_59 (08.07.2019), Olga Beliaeva (17.12.2017), solnet (01.01.2018), tanuha (26.06.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2019), vishulaev (17.12.2017), zwetlana (14.01.2018), Алена43 (27.06.2019), ВалерияВ (26.02.2018), ВесСнушка (19.12.2017), Дания (17.12.2017), ИннаНичога (17.12.2017), Ладога (19.12.2017), Лариса Антонова (17.12.2017), Лилия60 (13.07.2019), Лорис (17.12.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (17.12.2017), эллона (18.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Як знизити стрес вихователів під час атестації*
Джерело:


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

ivano (17.12.2017), kri (20.07.2019), linker_59 (08.07.2019), moderm (18.05.2021), oksana888 (14.01.2018), Olga Beliaeva (17.12.2017), tanuha (26.06.2021), Дзюбкина (23.05.2018), Инесса Анатольевна (22.05.2018), ИннаНичога (17.12.2017), Ладога (19.12.2017), Лилия60 (13.07.2019), нинчик (17.12.2017), Пономарёва Александра (17.12.2017), Яна-78 (21.10.2019)

----------


## Лорис

> Возрастные и индивидуальные особенности контингента детей, занимающихся у музыкального руководителя


Лена, какой труд! Очень нужная информация! СПАСИБО, тебе огромное!

----------

Elen2 (17.12.2017)

----------


## ivano

Да,Лена,труд колоссальный!!!!!Кропотливый!!!
Спасибо!!!
 :061:  :018:  :042:

----------

Elen2 (17.12.2017)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Лена! СПАСИБО ЗА НУЖНУЮ И ИНТЕРЕСНУЮ ИНФОРМАЦИЮ!!!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (22.12.2017)

----------


## ВесСнушка

_Леночка, спасибо большое за ценную информацию._

----------

Elen2 (22.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,поступил вопрос по анкетированию родителей по музыкальному воспитанию.* Выставляю разные варианты:
первые пять : 


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

jarinka (13.01.2018), karap8 (13.01.2018), kri (07.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), linker_59 (08.07.2019), mara400 (09.06.2020), Olga Beliaeva (26.12.2017), pet30 (24.12.2017), SNAR (24.12.2017), tanuha (26.06.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2019), ttanya (12.11.2019), www наталья (09.12.2018), zwetlana (24.12.2017), Алена43 (27.06.2019), Алусик (04.07.2019), буссоница (14.01.2018), ВесСнушка (24.12.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (22.05.2018), ИннаНичога (15.01.2018), Ирина Ивановна (24.12.2017), Ирина-Ирен (06.07.2019), катя 98 (24.12.2017), Кремень (01.06.2018), Ладога (25.12.2017), Лариса Антонова (24.12.2017), Лесюнька (09.09.2019), Лорис (25.12.2017), НСА (24.12.2017), Оlga@ (26.12.2017), Травка (24.12.2017), Яна-78 (21.10.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Анкета -тестирование:

Папанова Алла Владимировна 
*Взаимодействие музыкального руководителя с родителями. Вариант анкеты для родителей*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anisoara (13.06.2018), jarinka (13.01.2018), karap8 (13.01.2018), kri (07.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), lenik (13.01.2018), linker_59 (08.07.2019), Olga Beliaeva (26.12.2017), tanuha (26.06.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2019), www наталья (09.12.2018), zwetlana (24.12.2017), Алена43 (27.06.2019), Алусик (04.07.2019), буссоница (14.01.2018), ВалерияВ (26.02.2018), ВесСнушка (24.12.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (22.05.2018), ИннаНичога (15.01.2018), Ирина-Ирен (06.07.2019), катя 98 (24.12.2017), Ладога (14.07.2019), Лесюнька (09.09.2019), Оlga@ (26.12.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (24.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

еще  7 анкет по музыкальному воспитанию



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anisoara (13.06.2018), jarinka (13.01.2018), karap8 (13.01.2018), kri (07.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), lenik (13.01.2018), linker_59 (08.07.2019), Olga Beliaeva (26.12.2017), tanuha (26.06.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2019), zwetlana (14.01.2018), Алена43 (27.06.2019), Алусик (04.07.2019), буссоница (14.01.2018), ВесСнушка (24.12.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (22.05.2018), ИннаНичога (15.01.2018), катя 98 (24.12.2017), Ладога (14.07.2019), Лорис (25.12.2017), Оlga@ (26.12.2017), татуся (24.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Попались цветные консультации по муз воспитанию.* Из инета. Показались интересныи

----------

kri (20.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), lenik (13.01.2018), Olga Beliaeva (26.12.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2019), ttanya (12.11.2019), Алена43 (27.06.2019), катя 98 (24.12.2017), Сентябринка (24.12.2017), татуся (24.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

продолжение

Музыка в жизни ребенка

Влияние жанровой музыки на малыша

----------

kri (20.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), lenik (13.01.2018), Olga Beliaeva (26.12.2017), tanuha (26.06.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2019), ttanya (12.11.2019), Алена43 (27.06.2019), катя 98 (24.12.2017), Сентябринка (24.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

поступаем в музыкалку


Памятка для родителей "О воспитании доброты в детях"

Памятка воспитателя

Как проводить с ребенком досуг

----------

larisakoly (13.09.2019), lenik (13.01.2018), Olga Beliaeva (26.12.2017), tanuha (26.06.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2019), ttanya (12.11.2019), Алена43 (27.06.2019), катя 98 (24.12.2017), Пономарёва Александра (24.12.2017), Сентябринка (24.12.2017), татуся (24.12.2017)

----------


## катя 98

*Леночка, столько полезной и нужной информации!!!! Спасибооооо!!!!*! :Yahoo:

----------

Elen2 (24.12.2017)

----------


## Сентябринка

*Леночка, большое спасибо!!! Как раз пора пришла немного обновить свою папку с консультациями для родителей!!*
благодарю1.gif

----------

Elen2 (25.12.2017)

----------


## Лорис

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Elen2 (25.12.2017), linker_59 (08.07.2019), Olga Beliaeva (26.12.2017)

----------


## татуся

Леночка,спасибо за консультации.

----------


## Elen2

*АЛГОРИТМ РАЗУЧИВАНИЯ ПЕСЕН*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



*АЛГОРИТМ ПО ВОСПРИЯТИЮ МУЗЫКИ*
(Слушание) 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

aktania (20.07.2019), elen82 (13.01.2018), EVGESKA (13.01.2018), forel (14.01.2018), fotinia s (05.07.2019), ina (23.05.2018), Irina V (13.01.2018), Irina55 (14.01.2018), ivano (13.01.2018), jarinka (13.01.2018), karap8 (13.01.2018), kri (07.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), lenik (13.01.2018), linker_59 (08.07.2019), lolu66 (13.01.2018), mara400 (09.06.2020), moderm (18.05.2021), Natali-S (15.07.2019), Nich Tanya (14.01.2018), Note (13.01.2018), novgortom (13.01.2018), oksana888 (14.01.2018), solnet (13.01.2018), tanuha (26.06.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.01.2018), ttanya (12.11.2019), vishulaev (09.12.2018), www наталья (09.12.2018), zwetlana (14.01.2018), Алена43 (27.06.2019), Алусик (04.07.2019), Анжела72 (13.01.2018), буссоница (14.01.2018), ВалерияВ (26.02.2018), Дзюбкина (23.05.2018), Инесса Анатольевна (22.05.2018), ИннаНичога (15.01.2018), Ирина-Ирен (14.01.2018), Ирма 77 (28.06.2019), катя 98 (14.01.2018), Лариса Антонова (13.01.2018), лида-1410 (13.01.2018), Лилия60 (13.07.2019), Лорис (13.01.2018), Ната_ли (13.02.2019), Наталка - музыкалка (08.12.2018), Наташа5374 (19.08.2019), Оlga@ (14.01.2018), Олюр (05.07.2019), Пономарёва Александра (13.01.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (13.01.2018), татуся (02.06.2018), Удомля (13.01.2018), Эдита (23.05.2018)

----------


## jarinka

Лена, спасибо. Такой ценный материал.   у нас  сейчас помешаны на алгоритмах

----------

Elen2 (13.01.2018)

----------


## elen82

Леночка, дорогая, большущее спасибо за помощь.

----------

Elen2 (13.01.2018)

----------


## zwetlana

Спасибо за интересный, очень нужный материал. К сожалению, приходится объяснять родителям очевидные вещи, обговоренные много раз на родительских собраниях и в личных беседах. С одной мамочкой прям беда - вот нужно ей во время праздников ходить по залу, детей фотографировать! У меня перед каждым праздником в этой группе аутотренинг. Очень помогают Ваши наработки.

----------

Elen2 (16.06.2018)

----------


## Инесса Анатольевна

Елена, большое спасибо за ценнейший материал, будем внедрять в работу! :Yahoo:  :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------

Elen2 (16.06.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*[SIZE=3]Карта анализа праздников[/
SIZE]*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Анализ современного занятия по ФГОС*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Схема учета индивидуальной работы* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*ПАМЯТКА
 в помощь руководителю дошкольного учреждения и старшему воспитателю к анализу праздника или развлечения*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



* 
Роль ведущего на муз.занятиях*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Схема длительность муз. занятий на укр. яз*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Чешки-балетки (цветная консультация)*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

aktania (19.02.2019), dzvinochok (02.06.2018), elen82 (02.06.2018), fotinia s (28.06.2019), grichanka (08.09.2021), ivano (02.06.2018), jarinka (09.12.2018), Karamel (02.06.2018), kri (07.07.2019), krinka (04.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), linker_59 (08.07.2019), lolu66 (01.07.2019), MLV (02.06.2018), moderm (18.05.2021), novgortom (02.06.2018), Rita03 (09.12.2018), SNAR (09.12.2018), solnet (09.12.2018), tanuha (26.06.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.06.2018), vishulaev (09.12.2018), www наталья (09.12.2018), алена-09 (28.06.2019), Алена43 (27.06.2019), Алусик (04.07.2019), буссоница (04.06.2018), Валентина М (04.06.2018), ИннаНичога (04.06.2018), Ирина-Ирен (02.06.2018), Ирма 77 (28.06.2019), Ладога (11.12.2018), Лесюнька (09.09.2019), лида-1410 (04.06.2018), Лилия60 (13.07.2019), Лорис (03.06.2018), Маинька (02.06.2018), на.та.ли. (03.06.2018), намчайку (06.07.2019), Ната25 (06.06.2018), Ната_ли (13.02.2019), Наталка - музыкалка (08.12.2018), Наташа5374 (19.08.2019), Олюр (05.07.2019), Рыбка (09.12.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (02.06.2018), Татиана 65 (04.07.2019), татуся (02.06.2018), Шевячок (09.12.2018), ЮЛилиана (01.07.2019)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

Елена, БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО за документацию. :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:

----------

Elen2 (16.06.2018), Лесюнька (09.09.2019), Ната25 (06.06.2018)

----------


## Elen2

девочки,довольно часто звучит вопрос ,как сделать* шаблон для программы праздника*,в котором все можно отредактировать.Я наконец-то его нашла.Надо же было так   его положить , что  найти не могла.
 Ловите  :Grin:  


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




Девочки,программа сделана в  doc ,т.е  все слова  можно переписать по-своему. Заменить все фамилии на свою и т.д.

----------

aktania (19.02.2019), Borkova Pavlovo (09.12.2018), calina (09.12.2018), dzvinochok (08.12.2018), elen82 (09.12.2018), Elena22 (14.09.2019), EVGESKA (09.12.2018), fotinia s (05.07.2019), ina (07.07.2019), iva72 (09.12.2018), ivano (09.12.2018), jarinka (09.12.2018), Karamel (09.12.2018), kri (07.07.2019), krinka (04.07.2019), Lempi (09.12.2018), Lena22 (09.12.2018), linker_59 (08.07.2019), mara400 (09.06.2020), marih (09.12.2018), mila110153 (09.12.2018), MLV (09.12.2018), Natali-S (15.07.2019), Nich Tanya (09.12.2018), novgortom (09.12.2018), oltischencko (09.12.2018), Rita03 (09.12.2018), SNAR (09.12.2018), solnet (09.12.2018), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (08.07.2019), tanuha (26.06.2021), Tatiana-Lev12 (09.12.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2019), vils77 (09.12.2018), vishulaev (09.12.2018), www наталья (09.12.2018), zwetlana (09.12.2018), алена-09 (28.06.2019), Алена43 (27.06.2019), Алусик (04.07.2019), ва.лен.ти.н. (09.12.2018), Валентина М (10.12.2018), ВалерияВ (13.02.2019), Валиулина Ирина (09.12.2018), Вера Чурикова (09.12.2018), Дания (09.12.2018), зулико (09.12.2018), Ирина-Ирен (09.12.2018), Ирма 77 (28.06.2019), Ладога (11.12.2018), Лариса Антонова (09.12.2018), лариса61 (09.12.2018), лида-1410 (29.06.2019), Лилия60 (09.12.2018), Ната_ли (17.02.2019), Наталка - музыкалка (08.12.2018), Наташа5374 (19.08.2019), Озма (09.12.2018), окси 777 (09.09.2019), Олюр (05.07.2019), опал1 (09.12.2018), Парина (09.12.2018), Пономарёва Александра (08.12.2018), Рыбка (09.12.2018), Сентябринка (09.12.2018), СИБИРОЧКА (09.12.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (09.12.2018), Татиана 65 (04.07.2019), татуся (09.12.2018), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (10.12.2018), Тиса (09.12.2018), Травка (09.12.2018), Удомля (09.12.2018), Шевячок (09.12.2018), эллона (09.12.2018), ЮЛилиана (01.07.2019)

----------


## Дания

Леночка, спасибо за шаблон.

----------

Elen2 (09.12.2018)

----------


## ВалерияВ

> шаблон для программы праздника


Елена Владимировна, БлагоДарю!  :Tender:  Взяла в свою копилочку.

----------

Elen2 (06.07.2019)

----------


## Алена43

Леночка, погуляла на твоих страничках. Спасибо за обилие материала! Хорошо пополнилась твоя папочка на моем диске!  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Elen2 (06.07.2019)

----------


## Ирма 77

> шаблон для программы праздника


А для чего нужны шаблоны, извините за некорректный вопрос?

----------

Elen2 (30.06.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> А для чего нужны шаблоны, извините за некорректный вопрос?


иногда для саморекламы.Родители должны знать,кто делает праздник их детям. 
Иногда -это просто  как рекламка  к утреннику.Пусть видят сколько всего  выучено с их детьми.
А иногда -это театр и как же без программы  представления?

----------

aktania (20.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2019), Ирма 77 (01.07.2019), Ладога (14.07.2019), Лилия60 (13.07.2019)

----------


## Алусик

Елена,большое спасибо за ваш материал. Это огромная помощь для музыкальных руководителей, очень пригодится в работе.
spasibo-kartinki-krasivye-74.gif

----------

Elen2 (06.07.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Лена, спасибо. Такой ценный материал. у нас сейчас помешаны на алгоритмах





> Леночка, дорогая, большущее спасибо за помощь.





> Спасибо за интересный, очень нужный материал





> лена, большое спасибо за ценнейший материал,





> Елена, БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО за документацию





> Леночка, спасибо за шаблон





> Елена Владимировна, БлагоДарю!  Взяла в свою копилочку.





> Леночка, погуляла на твоих страничках. Спасибо за обилие материала! Хорошо пополнилась твоя папочка на моем диске!





> Елена,большое спасибо за ваш материал. Это огромная помощь для музыкальных руководителей, очень пригодится в работе.


*Девочки,всегда рада помочь коллегам.Работайте  с удовольствием.* :Tender:

----------

aktania (20.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2019), Лилия60 (13.07.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Брожу по инету в  поисках новинок на осень,увидела полезную инфу для  музруков,показалась интересной.
*
1.Годовой план работы музыкального руководителя*
 Разработчики: музыкальный руководитель    Бухалова Л.А.,
 старший воспитатель Веселова Ж.В.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



2.*Музыкальные инструменты (цветные карточки)*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




3.*Портреты русских композиторов*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




4.*РАБОЧАЯ ПРОГРАММА
музыкального руководителя
 разновозрастная группа (1.5-3лет, 4-7 лет)
2015-2020 г.*
муз.руководитель Чертова А.А



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




5.*РАБОЧАЯ ПРОГРАММА
ПО МУЗЫКАЛЬНОМУ ВОСПИТАНИЮ 
(Игра на детских музыкальных инструментах)*

«ВЕСЁЛЫЕ НОТКИ»
СОСТАВИТЕЛЬ:
МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЬ
СОЛДАТКИНА О.В

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



6*. Настольная книга  музыкального руководителя  Равчеева*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



7.*ТОП-ХЛОП, МАЛЫШИ!

ПРОГРАММА
музыкально-ритмического воспитания
детей 2-3 лет*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




7.*Картинки музыкальных инструментов с описанием.* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

aktania (20.07.2019), dzvinochok (07.07.2019), Eva 59 (13.07.2019), EVGESKA (06.07.2019), grichanka (08.09.2021), Grosmat (07.07.2019), Irina V (06.07.2019), Irina55 (08.07.2019), Irina61 (06.07.2019), irinavalalis (06.07.2019), jarinka (06.07.2019), Karamel (06.07.2019), kri (07.07.2019), krinka (09.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), Lena22 (06.07.2019), lenik (07.07.2019), linker_59 (08.07.2019), mara400 (09.06.2020), mila110153 (06.07.2019), mochalova19 (06.07.2019), moderm (18.05.2021), nyusha0365 (09.07.2019), Simpatia59 (06.07.2019), solnet (08.07.2019), tanuha (26.06.2021), Tatiana-Lev12 (06.07.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2019), ttanya (12.11.2019), valush (06.07.2019), vetlost (05.02.2020), Алена43 (06.07.2019), ва.лен.ти.н. (07.07.2019), Валя Муза (12.07.2019), Екатерина Шваб (13.07.2019), Ирина-Ирен (06.07.2019), ИяНаталия (07.07.2019), Ладога (14.07.2019), Лесюнька (09.09.2019), Лилия60 (13.07.2019), Музаири (06.07.2019), Ната25 (06.07.2019), Наталья0405 (06.07.2019), Наташа5374 (19.08.2019), Озма (06.07.2019), окси 777 (09.09.2019), Олюр (13.07.2019), Парина (06.07.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (06.07.2019), Тасятка (05.09.2019), татуся (11.07.2019), эллона (06.07.2019), ЮЛилиана (14.07.2019), ЯЛЮБАВА (08.07.2019), Яна-78 (21.10.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Уже написанные,родительские собрания,конспекты 10 шт.Думаю ,полезны будут для  воспитателей и студентов педагогических вузов.*
* Конспект родительского собрания с участием детей в старшей группе, на тему: «Безопасность детей – в наших руках».
*Конспект организационного родительского собрания в начале учебного года (средняя группа)
*Родительское собрание в средней группе «Развитие творческих способностей у детей»
*Родительское собрание «Мальчики и девочки — два разных мира» (средняя группа)
*Семинар-практикум «Играем пальчиками» (средняя группа)
*«Типы семей и стили семейного воспитания»(средняя группа)
*Родительское собрание«Вместе с книгой мы растём»(средняя группа)
*Конспект проведения родительского собрания
на тему: «Я хочу быть здоровым!»
Форма проведения: семинар.
Цель: ознакомление родителей воспитанников с ценностями здорового образа жизни.
*Родительское собрание в средней группе  Тема: «Значение сюжетно-ролевой игры в жизни ребенка».


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

elen82 (06.07.2019), Eva 59 (13.07.2019), Grosmat (07.07.2019), Irina V (06.07.2019), Irina55 (08.07.2019), jarinka (06.07.2019), krinka (09.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), linker_59 (08.07.2019), mara400 (09.06.2020), mila110153 (06.07.2019), solnet (08.07.2019), tanuha (26.06.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2019), valush (06.07.2019), Алена43 (06.07.2019), ва.лен.ти.н. (07.07.2019), Екатерина Шваб (13.07.2019), Ирина-Ирен (06.07.2019), Лилия60 (13.07.2019), Лилия79 (06.07.2019), Лорис (06.07.2019), Музаири (06.07.2019), Наталья0405 (02.08.2020), Наташа5374 (19.08.2019), Парина (06.07.2019), татуся (11.07.2019), ЮЛилиана (14.07.2019), Яна-78 (21.10.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,материал для бабушек,молодых мамочек,студентов и воспитателей, а так-же тех.кто  использует арт-терапию в работе.
*Буклеты «Развитие творческих способностей детей через применение нетрадиционных техник рисования»*
*Рисование крупами.
*Рисование пальчиками.
*Рисование нитками
*Набрызг
*Кляксография с трубочкой
*Рисование ладошками
*Рисование на сырой мятой бумаге
*Рисование песком
*Рисование на воде
*«Учимся рисовать пластилином вместе с детьми»
*«Использование нетрадиционных техник
рисования в работе с детьми дошкольного возраста с ограниченными возможностями здоровья»



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Grosmat (07.07.2019), Irina55 (08.07.2019), jarinka (06.07.2019), krinka (09.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), linker_59 (08.07.2019), mila110153 (06.07.2019), moderm (18.05.2021), tanuha (26.06.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2019), Алена43 (06.07.2019), Валя Муза (12.07.2019), Екатерина Шваб (13.07.2019), Лилия60 (13.07.2019), Музаири (06.07.2019), намчайку (06.07.2019), Наташа5374 (19.08.2019), окси 777 (09.09.2019), Парина (06.07.2019), Тасятка (05.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Логопедические сказки:
*Сказки веселого язычка
*Конфетка
*Много ,не буду все перечислять,для мл гр
*Лого сказки для ст.гр



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

aktania (20.07.2019), Irina V (06.07.2019), Irina55 (08.07.2019), kri (20.07.2019), krinka (09.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), lenik (07.07.2019), linker_59 (08.07.2019), mila110153 (06.07.2019), moderm (18.05.2021), Natali-S (15.07.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.07.2019), Алена43 (06.07.2019), ВИОЛА ОЗ (09.07.2019), Ирина-Ирен (06.07.2019), ИяНаталия (07.07.2019), лида-1410 (08.07.2019), Лилия60 (13.07.2019), Музаири (06.07.2019), Наталья0405 (06.07.2019), Парина (06.07.2019), Тасятка (05.09.2019), татуся (11.07.2019), ЮЛилиана (14.07.2019)

----------


## irinavalalis

> Брожу по инету


Сто лет, сто зим, как говорится...Давненько не бродила я вообще нигде, и вот итог, вообще ничего не вижу, причём нигде :Blink:  надеюсь всё вернётся на круги своя... :Victory:  и я снова буду так сказать в теме! Леночка - привет горячий из Архангельской области!!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------

Elen2 (08.07.2019)

----------


## irinavalalis

> Музыкальные инструменты (цветные карточки)


Почему-то ошибку выдаёт.... :Tu:

----------

Elen2 (08.07.2019), Музаири (06.07.2019)

----------


## Алена43

> увидела полезную инфу для музруков,





> родительские собрания





> Буклеты





> Логопедические сказки:


Леночка, спасибо!  :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (08.07.2019)

----------


## Irina V

> 1.Годовой план работы музыкального руководителя
> Разработчики: музыкальный руководитель Бухалова Л.А.,
> старший воспитатель Веселова Ж.В.


Елена, ссылка не рабочая. Исправьте, пожалуйста. Спасибо.

----------

Elen2 (08.07.2019)

----------


## valush

> родительские собрания


Леночка, столько нужной информации...! Думаю, многие найдут для себя необходимое. Спасибо большое!

----------

Elen2 (08.07.2019)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

Большое спасибо. Очень нужный материал.  :flower:

----------

Elen2 (08.07.2019)

----------


## Парина

> увидела полезную инфу для музруков,показалась интересной.





> Думаю ,полезны будут для воспитателей и студентов педагогических вузов.





> .кто использует арт-терапию в работе.





> Логопедические сказки:


Как много всего интересного!!! Спасибо, Ленусечка, ты большая умница!

----------

Elen2 (08.07.2019), Лилия60 (13.07.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> 1.Годовой план работы музыкального руководителя
> Разработчики: музыкальный руководитель Бухалова Л.А.,
> старший воспитатель Веселова Ж.В.


Исправила.

----------

Eva 59 (13.07.2019), Irina V (08.07.2019), Лилия60 (13.07.2019), Парина (13.07.2019)

----------


## linker_59

Лена. Огромное спасибо за материал. Очень пригодится в работе. спасибо за то, что делитесь с нами.

----------

Elen2 (11.07.2019)

----------


## solnet

Лена, спасибо большое за очень нужный и интересный материал. пригодиться в работе безусловно!

----------

Elen2 (11.07.2019), Парина (13.07.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Просмотрела  быстро,очень понравились главы из книги Григория Ганзбурга,для самообразования.*
*Главы из книги Григория Ганзбурга “Ваш ребёнок и музыка»*
Глава 1. "О медведе, стоящем на ушах" ........................................................................................... 1
Глава 2. "Зал ожидания", или "Женская консультация" ............................................................. 3
Глава 3. "Приручение звука" ............................................................................................................... 5
Глава 4. "Требуется няня с музыкальным образованием".......................................................... 7
Глава 5. "Не приневолить, а приохотить" ...................................................................................... 9
Глава 6: "Перед началом нужна прелюдия" ................................................................................ 11
Глава 7: "Какой инструмент выбрать?" .......................................................................................... 13
Глава 8: "Музицировать для себя или концертировать?" ........................................................ 15
Глава 9: "Воля к пониманию" ........................................................................................................... 17



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

aktania (20.07.2019), Eva 59 (13.07.2019), kri (20.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), linker_59 (13.07.2019), Natali-S (15.07.2019), tanuha (26.06.2021), Лилия60 (13.07.2019), Наталья0405 (02.08.2020), окси 777 (09.09.2019), Парина (13.07.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Очень понравилось  активное слушанье

----------

Eva 59 (13.07.2019), Grosmat (16.07.2019), kri (13.07.2019), krinka (13.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), Lempi (14.07.2019), nyusha0365 (26.08.2019), solnet (14.07.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (14.07.2019), valush (13.07.2019), Алена43 (13.07.2019), Варшава (13.07.2019), зулико (02.08.2019), Ирина-Ирен (14.07.2019), Ладога (14.07.2019), Ледок (14.07.2019), Лёка61 (13.07.2019), Лесюнька (09.09.2019), Лилия60 (13.07.2019), Лилия79 (14.07.2019), Лорис (13.07.2019), Оlga@ (23.08.2019), Озма (13.07.2019), Олюр (13.07.2019), Парина (13.07.2019), Светлана Богатырева (13.07.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (13.07.2019), чайка61 (13.07.2019), ЭМПАТИЯ (13.07.2019), ЮЛилиана (14.07.2019)

----------


## Elen2

а ЛЕБЕДИННОЕ ОЗЕРО просто супер,тоже активное слушанье

----------

diez73 (26.08.2019), Eva 59 (13.07.2019), Grosmat (16.07.2019), kri (13.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), nyusha0365 (26.08.2019), solnet (14.07.2019), tanuha (26.06.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (14.07.2019), Алена43 (13.07.2019), Варшава (13.07.2019), ВИОЛА ОЗ (13.07.2019), зулико (02.08.2019), Ладога (14.07.2019), Лариса Антонова (13.07.2019), Лесюнька (09.09.2019), Лилия60 (13.07.2019), Лорис (13.07.2019), Озма (13.07.2019), окси 777 (09.09.2019), Олюр (13.07.2019), Парина (13.07.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (13.07.2019), чайка61 (13.07.2019), ЭМПАТИЯ (14.07.2019), ЮЛилиана (14.07.2019)

----------


## Elen2

И еще вариант активного слушания КОТ И МЫШИ

----------

Eva 59 (13.07.2019), jarinka (19.07.2019), kri (13.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), nyusha0365 (26.08.2019), solnet (14.07.2019), tanuha (26.06.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (14.07.2019), valush (13.07.2019), Алена43 (13.07.2019), ВИОЛА ОЗ (13.07.2019), зулико (02.08.2019), Ладога (14.07.2019), Лариса Антонова (13.07.2019), Лесюнька (09.09.2019), Людмилая (13.07.2019), Озма (13.07.2019), окси 777 (09.09.2019), Олюр (13.07.2019), Парина (13.07.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (13.07.2019), чайка61 (13.07.2019), ЭМПАТИЯ (14.07.2019), ЮЛилиана (14.07.2019)

----------


## Elen2

аКТИВНОЕ СЛУШАНИЕ СЕН-САНС АКВАРИУМ

----------

Eva 59 (13.07.2019), Grosmat (16.07.2019), kri (13.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), linker_59 (13.07.2019), nyusha0365 (27.08.2019), tanuha (26.06.2021), valush (13.07.2019), зулико (02.08.2019), Ладога (14.07.2019), Лесюнька (09.09.2019), Лилия60 (13.07.2019), Лилия79 (14.07.2019), Лорис (13.07.2019), Озма (13.07.2019), окси 777 (09.09.2019), Олюр (13.07.2019), Парина (13.07.2019), Светлана Богатырева (13.07.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (13.07.2019), чайка61 (13.07.2019), ЭМПАТИЯ (14.07.2019), ЮЛилиана (14.07.2019)

----------


## Elen2

РОЛЬ ВЕДУЩЕГО НА МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫХ ЗАНЯТИЯХ



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




Девочки,нашла  листочек  из журнала МУЗКЕРІВНИК  со схемой ТРИВАЛІСТЬ(ДЛИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ) МУЗЗАНЯТИЙ,МУЗ СВЯТ(ПРАЗДНИКОВ),МУЗ РОЗВАГ(РАЗВЛЕЧЕНИЙ).




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

aktania (20.07.2019), Eva 59 (13.07.2019), forel (13.07.2019), Irina61 (17.07.2019), kri (13.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), Lena22 (13.07.2019), linker_59 (13.07.2019), mila110153 (13.07.2019), nyusha0365 (27.08.2019), solnet (13.07.2019), tanuha (26.06.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (14.07.2019), vetlost (05.02.2020), zwetlana (14.08.2019), Анжела72 (14.07.2019), Екатерина Шваб (13.07.2019), зулико (02.08.2019), Ирина-Ирен (14.07.2019), Калинка Малинка1 (05.05.2020), Лесюнька (09.09.2019), Лилия79 (14.07.2019), Музаири (14.07.2019), Наташа5374 (19.08.2019), Оlga@ (23.08.2019), Озма (13.07.2019), Олюр (13.07.2019), Парина (13.07.2019), Рыбка (13.07.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (13.07.2019), Тасятка (05.09.2019), Эдита (24.08.2019), эллона (13.07.2019), Яна-78 (21.10.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Нашла у себя в папках,вдруг кому-то важна эта информация.
*САМОАНАЛИЗ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНОЙ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ
МУЗЫКАЛЬНОГО РУКОВОДИТЕЛЯ ДОУ*
(РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ)



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*Примерные рекомендации по составлению самоанализа при аттестации на высшую квалификационную категорию педагогических работников государственных и муниципальных образовательных учреждений 
Для музыкальных руководителей ДОУ*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



еЩЕ ОДИН *САМОАНАЛИЗ*,ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО НАПИСАННЫЙ.



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Как правильно  оформить портфолио*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

aktania (20.07.2019), Eva 59 (13.07.2019), Irina V (13.07.2019), Irina61 (17.07.2019), jarinka (19.07.2019), Karamel (13.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), linker_59 (13.07.2019), mara400 (09.06.2020), mila110153 (13.07.2019), moderm (18.05.2021), solnet (13.07.2019), tanuha (26.06.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (14.07.2019), zwetlana (14.08.2019), ~Марина~ (13.07.2019), Екатерина Шваб (13.07.2019), зулико (02.08.2019), Ирина-Ирен (14.07.2019), Калинка Малинка1 (05.05.2020), Ладога (14.07.2019), Лариса Антонова (13.07.2019), Лесюнька (09.09.2019), Лилия60 (13.07.2019), Лилия79 (14.07.2019), Людмилая (17.07.2019), на.та.ли. (13.07.2019), Наташа5374 (19.08.2019), Оlga@ (23.08.2019), Озма (13.07.2019), Олюр (13.07.2019), Парина (13.07.2019), Рыбка (13.07.2019), эллона (13.07.2019), Яна-78 (21.10.2019)

----------


## Eva 59

> И еще вариант активного слушания КОТ И МЫШИ


Спасибо, Елена!  Такая прелесть. Можно послушать, поиграть в оркестре. А для более взрослых еще и подвижная игра может быть




> аКТИВНОЕ СЛУШАНИЕ СЕН-САНС АКВАРИУМ


Интересная идея с рыбками в руках и под покрывалом! СУПЕР! Только вот что Ведущая там подпевает непонятно! Если знаете, то подскажите, пожалуйста

----------

Elen2 (14.07.2019)

----------


## Парина

> Очень понравилось активное слушанье





> ЛЕБЕДИННОЕ ОЗЕРО просто супер,тоже активное слушанье





> вариант активного слушания КОТ И МЫШИ


Ленусь, как всегда изюминки даёшь, прелестно)  Мне так не только активное слушание, а и танчики увиделись, почему бы нет? Спасибо, дорогая)))) :Tender:

----------

Elen2 (14.07.2019)

----------


## Алена43

> активное слушанье





> ЛЕБЕДИННОЕ ОЗЕРО просто супер





> КОТ И МЫШИ


Леночка, спасибо! Так слушание еще никогда не проводила. В этом году удивлю своих детишек. И порадую заодно.

----------

Elen2 (14.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), Музаири (14.07.2019)

----------


## valush

> Очень понравилось активное слушанье


Да, такое слушание музыки вряд ли кого оставит равнодушным, интересно и для детей, и для педагогов! 
Леночка, спасибо большое, что поделились!, обратили наше внимание на эти изюминки.



> Мне так не только активное слушание, а и танчики увиделись, почему бы нет? Спасибо, дорогая))))


Ирина, тоже согласна, первый  с лентами на музыку Баха Шутка - уже почти готовый танец.

----------

Elen2 (14.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), Парина (24.07.2019)

----------


## Музаири

ЛЕНОЧКА!
Огромное спасибо!!!
Впервые столкнулась с термином  "активное слушание"
Спасибо! 
Очень перекликается с Орф-Педагогикой, которую пропагандирует и практикует гениальный педагог
Тютюнникова Т. Э.
Еще раз Спасибо за доставленное удовольствие!

----------

Elen2 (19.07.2019)

----------


## kri

Дорогая Елена! Начала знакомиться с вашими работами. Благодаря тому, что я сейчас в отпуске появилось больше свободного времени и возможность заглянуть во все ваши разделы. Уже поняла, что найду здесь много нужного и полезного для своей работы. Всё, что почерпну у Вас с удовольствием применю в своей работе в следующем учебном году.

----------

Elen2 (05.08.2019)

----------


## solnet

Дорогая Леночка! Огромное спасибо тебе за теоретический и практический материал, который очень пригодится в работе!

----------

Elen2 (05.08.2019)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

Елена Владимировна, разрешите присоединиться ко всем благодарностям. Действительно, титанический труд Вы  проделали и так щедро делитесь с нами. СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ-ПРЕОГРОМНОЕ!!! Готовлю отчет по работе с родителями. Ваши работы мне очень помогли.

----------

Elen2 (05.08.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Увидела консультацию в инете* Бывает нужно оформить  свои мысли в слова и написать...Вдруг  кому-то пригодится.
*Взаимодействие музыкального руководителя и родителей в условиях ФГОС*
_автор - г. Ефремов, Тульской области, Дерюга Наталия Вячеславовна_



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

aktania (08.09.2019), grichanka (08.09.2021), krinka (05.08.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), tanuha (26.06.2021), zwetlana (14.08.2019), буссоница (05.08.2019), Лесюнька (09.09.2019), Наталья0405 (02.08.2020), Наташа5374 (19.08.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,украинки, попались  для вас  книги*


*1-молодша*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Розвиток дошкільнят в музично-рухової діяльності*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Я у світі музики,усі вікові групи*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Музичне виховіння 5 рік життя*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*музичне виховання  3-4- рокі*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*У світі музики 4-6 років*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

diez73 (26.08.2019), Elena22 (14.09.2019), fotinia s (23.08.2019), ina (27.08.2019), Irina55 (24.08.2019), ivano (23.08.2019), jkmuif (03.09.2019), Kolpachiha (23.08.2019), kri (23.08.2019), lolu66 (25.08.2019), nyusha0365 (26.08.2019), oltischencko (25.08.2019), ИннаНичога (07.09.2019), Калинка Малинка1 (05.05.2020), Лариса12 (02.08.2020), Лесюнька (09.09.2019), Ната_ли (25.08.2019), Наталія а (08.09.2019), Наташа5374 (15.01.2020), Нина28М (23.08.2019), Оlga@ (23.08.2019), Тасятка (05.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Весняночка Верховинець* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Прилинь,прилинь,веснонько*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Шевченко-Ткаченко
Музичні свята та занття для дітей старшого дошкольного віку*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Свята та розваги в дитячому садку
Укладачі:
В. М. Литарь, І. О. Мараховська, Н. І. Степура*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**








**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

diez73 (26.08.2019), dzvinochok (23.08.2019), fotinia s (23.08.2019), ina (27.08.2019), Irina55 (24.08.2019), ivano (23.08.2019), kri (23.08.2019), krinka (25.01.2020), lolu66 (25.08.2019), mara400 (09.06.2020), nyusha0365 (26.08.2019), oksana888 (07.09.2019), oltischencko (25.08.2019), Sofuschka (23.08.2019), Варшава (06.09.2019), ИннаНичога (07.09.2019), Лариса12 (02.08.2020), Лорис (24.08.2019), Ната_ли (25.08.2019), Наташа5374 (15.01.2020), Нина28М (23.08.2019), Оlga@ (23.08.2019), Тасятка (05.09.2019), эллона (25.01.2020)

----------


## larisakoly

Леночка, зашла в ваш домик и глаза разбегаются от такого обилия материала. Просто на все случаи жизни. Ооочень понравилось активное слушание! Огромное спасибо за помощь для работы!!!

----------

Elen2 (25.01.2020), tanuha (26.06.2021)

----------


## Elen2

_консультация для музыкальных руководителей_
*Музыкотерапия и ее применение в работе с дошкольниками*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

aktania (30.01.2020), Anisoara (26.01.2020), annkir (25.01.2020), forel (25.01.2020), grichanka (08.09.2021), Lenylya (25.01.2020), linker_59 (26.01.2020), marina 64 (25.01.2020), mila110153 (26.01.2020), moderm (18.05.2021), Nataliyberezin (26.01.2020), Simpatia59 (27.01.2020), solnet (26.01.2020), tanuha (26.06.2021), verazalit (25.01.2020), vetlost (05.02.2020), zozuliak75 (12.05.2020), zwetlana (25.01.2020), Алена43 (25.01.2020), ва.лен.ти.н. (25.01.2020), Валентина М (26.01.2020), ВесСнушка (25.01.2020), Дюймовочка (26.01.2020), ИннаНичога (01.05.2020), Калинка Малинка1 (05.05.2020), Лариса12 (02.08.2020), Лилия60 (25.01.2020), Лилия79 (26.01.2020), Лорис (28.01.2020), Марина52 (25.01.2020), Ната25 (25.01.2020), Наталья0405 (02.08.2020), окси 777 (25.01.2020), Рыбка (26.01.2020), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (25.01.2020), Шевячок (27.01.2020), Эдита (25.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

_Маленькое разъяснение родителям о пользе классической музыки_
*Классическая музыка в воспитании ребенка*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

aktania (30.01.2020), Anisoara (26.01.2020), grichanka (08.09.2021), Karamel (15.04.2021), krinka (01.05.2020), MLV (25.01.2020), Nataliyberezin (26.01.2020), solnet (26.01.2020), verazalit (25.01.2020), vetlost (05.02.2020), zozuliak75 (12.05.2020), ВесСнушка (25.01.2020), ИннаНичога (01.05.2020), Лариса12 (02.08.2020), Лилия79 (26.01.2020), Наталья0405 (02.08.2020), Эдита (25.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

_Консультация_
*Народный фольклор и его значение в жизни ребенка*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

aktania (30.01.2020), forel (25.01.2020), grichanka (08.09.2021), krinka (01.05.2020), MLV (25.01.2020), Nataliyberezin (26.01.2020), oksana888 (04.05.2020), solnet (26.01.2020), tanuha (26.06.2021), vetlost (05.02.2020), zozuliak75 (12.05.2020), ВесСнушка (25.01.2020), ИннаНичога (01.05.2020), Ирма 77 (05.02.2020), Иру (12.11.2020), Лариса12 (02.08.2020), Наталья0405 (02.08.2020)

----------


## Elen2

_Консультация для родителей_
*Музыкальность*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

aktania (30.01.2020), grichanka (08.09.2021), krinka (01.05.2020), marina 64 (25.01.2020), solnet (26.01.2020), tanuha (26.06.2021), vetlost (05.02.2020), ВесСнушка (25.01.2020), ИннаНичога (01.05.2020), Лариса12 (02.08.2020), Наталья0405 (02.08.2020), Эдита (25.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*"Что такое музыкальность?"*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

aktania (30.01.2020), grichanka (08.09.2021), krinka (01.05.2020), marina 64 (25.01.2020), solnet (26.01.2020), tanuha (26.06.2021), vetlost (05.02.2020), ВесСнушка (25.01.2020), ИннаНичога (01.05.2020), Лариса12 (02.08.2020), Наталья0405 (02.08.2020), Эдита (25.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

_консультация для родителей_
*Как определить музыкальные способности ребенка?
«Как узнать, есть ли у ребенка склонность к музыке?»*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

aktania (30.01.2020), grichanka (08.09.2021), krinka (01.05.2020), marina 64 (25.01.2020), Nataliyberezin (26.01.2020), oksana888 (04.05.2020), Olia Medvedeva (31.07.2020), solnet (26.01.2020), tanuha (26.06.2021), ttanya (25.01.2020), zozuliak75 (12.05.2020), ВесСнушка (25.01.2020), Иру (12.11.2020), Лариса12 (02.08.2020), Эдита (25.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

_консультация для родителей_
*Учим ребенка слушать музыку*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

grichanka (08.09.2021), krinka (01.05.2020), marina 64 (25.01.2020), Nataliyberezin (26.01.2020), oksana888 (04.05.2020), solnet (26.01.2020), tanuha (26.06.2021), zozuliak75 (12.05.2020), Лариса12 (02.08.2020), Наталья0405 (02.08.2020), Эдита (25.01.2020), эллона (25.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

_консультация для родителей_
*10 причин, по которым ребенок должен заниматься музыкой*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

krinka (01.05.2020), marina 64 (25.01.2020), oksana888 (04.05.2020), solnet (26.01.2020), tanuha (26.06.2021), ttanya (25.01.2020), zozuliak75 (12.05.2020), ВесСнушка (25.01.2020), ИннаНичога (01.05.2020), Лариса12 (02.08.2020), Наталья0405 (02.08.2020), словяночка (04.05.2020), Эдита (25.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки-украинки, материал для вас*
*
Консультації на допомогу музичному керівнику:* 
_1.Музикування з акомпанементом зі "звукових жестів" або Концепція К.Орфа на допомогу батькам.
2.Кольорова музика
3.Що таке - логоритміка?_



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Elena22 (01.05.2020), fotinia s (02.05.2020), jkmuif (04.05.2020), moderm (18.05.2021), Natysja12 (05.05.2020), oksana888 (03.05.2020), Olia Medvedeva (31.07.2020), SANOCHKA (06.05.2020), zozuliak75 (12.05.2020), ИннаНичога (01.05.2020), Калинка Малинка1 (05.05.2020), Эдита (07.05.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Активное слушание  БАБОЧКИ*



Это Чайковскй  ,вот музыка 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

krinka (28.07.2020), Лариса12 (02.08.2020), Марахотина (27.07.2020), Наталья0405 (02.08.2020), Татиана 65 (27.07.2020)

----------

